# SU-35C Flanker at 2013 Paris Air Show.



## Retired AF Guy (24 Jun 2013)

Here is a link to the official video showing the SU-35C going through its paces at this years Paris Air Show. This is the first time the SU-35 has been flown outside of Russia.

 SUKHOI SU35 (Vidéo officielle Salon du Bourget 2013 / Official video PAS 2013) 

Here is a computer presentation from Sukhoi showing the SU-35s capabilities/weapons sytems/etc:   SU-35 Fighter Computer presentation


----------



## Haletown (24 Jun 2013)

Retired AF Guy said:
			
		

> Here is a link to the official video showing the SU-35C going through its paces at this years Paris Air Show. This is the first time the SU-35 has been flown outside of Russia.
> 
> SUKHOI SU35 (Vidéo officielle Salon du Bourget 2013 / Official video PAS 2013)
> 
> Here is a computer presentation from Sukhoi showing the SU-35s capabilities/weapons sytems/etc:   SU-35 Fighter Computer presentation



Magnificent target.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (25 Jun 2013)

Haletown said:
			
		

> Magnificent target.



The fancy maneuvering and acrobatics are very impressive, but is any of it applicable to air-to-air combat? Especially once you start loading the aircraft with external ordnance, I don't think you're going to be doing any fancy spins.


----------



## NLockhart (26 Jun 2013)

True but airshows are just about looking pretty. A lot of what we see in the CF-18 demonstration would never be used in combat but it looks good and the pilot has a chance to show off what it does. I doubt this pilot would pull off a lot of these maneuvers in combat but that doesn't mean it not an extremely capable aircraft.


----------

